
Professor Says We've Been Looking at the Coronavirus Data Wrong - bbnet1
https://www.forbes.com/sites/cognitiveworld/2020/05/07/this-professor-says-weve-been-looking-at-the-coronavirus-data-wrong/#16bfd1c83402
======
tomohawk
> Why do we need the science of complex systems? If there are dependencies in
> the systems, then statistics don’t work. Standard calculus can’t describe
> things properly when there are abrupt large scale changes that involve
> changes in what many individuals are doing.

